# D.O.L.P.

## IgaRyu

Ok gente, abbiamo aperto un nuovo portale per gentoo lo trovate ad http://gentoo-italia.ath.cx

Il portale nasce sull'idea del progetto DOLP (Distcc Open Lan Project)

Praticamente voremmo creare una rete di servers distcc per le elanborazioni disribuite.

Se qualcuno e' interessato al progetto fatevi vivi sul forum del portale oppure chiedete qui ... 

Ahh ricordo che distcc non esiste solo per gentoo ma per tute le distribuzioni per cui chiunque puo' partecipare al progetto.

Joe

----------

## IgaRyu

Dai ragazzi non mi dite che nessuno e interessato ????

----------

## bsolar

Io sono interessato  :Wink: 

Ho un pentium3 (1GHz 512MB) e un pentium4 (2.4GHz 512MB, presto 1GB) a disposizione più o meno regolarmente attraverso una connessione ADSL 512/128.

Mi farò vivo sul anche sul sito  :Wink: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Ottimo ..  :Smile: 

prima e' meglio  e'  :Smile: 

----------

